# How many dazzleglasses do YOU own?



## gildedangel (May 11, 2009)

I was just curious about how many dazzleglasses people own. I only have one so far, Love Alert, but I plan on getting more this coming weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I really like them and wish I had the money to own them all lol. Anyways, how many do you have in your collection? Do you like them all? Are there some that you wish you could own that were L/E? Please share!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 12, 2009)

So far I own 8 dazzleglasses. I love Goldyrocks, Kitty Kouture, Date Night, and Smile the most! I wish that I did own Comet Blue, Ms Fizz, Pleasure Priciple, Glamour O.D and Spankin Rich since I missed out on the first release of the dazzleglasses.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 12, 2009)

GoldyRocks
Like venus
Ms Fizz
Baby Sparks
Sugarrimmed
V Veneto
Love Alert
Money Honey
Date Night
Comet Blue
Extra Amps
dazzlepuss

12...adding I am not very fond of d/g's


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 12, 2009)

Only 2. Pleasure principle and like venus. I bought some reflects teal so I could make my own instead.


----------



## trendoid (May 12, 2009)

7:
Goldyrocks
Smile
Datenight
Dazzlepuss
Stop! Look!
Funtabulous
Love Alert


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 12, 2009)

4

Funtabulous
Comet Blue
Goldyrocks
Utterly Posh


Comet Blue is my fave..i wish i had another one..boo


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 12, 2009)

i only have one at the moment (comet blue), but i plan to buy more on monday when they are released in NZ yay!!


----------



## Phannimal (May 12, 2009)

I don't own any, but my sister and I recently did a B2M trip to the pro store and she got a dazzleglass in Smile. 

It is so gorgeous on her! I think I'm going to get one on my next B2M! LOL


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

Just two, comet blue and funtabulous.  I like both of them alot and i'm glad they are coming out with more.


----------



## MrsMay (May 12, 2009)

ok... here's my list:

Pleasure Principle
Sugarrimmed
Baby Sparks
Rags to Riches
Money Honey
Like Venus
Dazzlepuss
Steppin' Out
Ms Fizz
Funtabulous
Date Night
Spanking Rich
Miss Dynamite
Comet Blue
Glamour OD
Goldyrocks
Extra Amps
Stop! Look!
Utterly Posh

and backups of:
Pleasure Principle (x3)
Baby Sparks (x1)
Rags to Riches (x1)

so yeah... 19 plus backups.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 12, 2009)

1.COMET BLUE - Violet blue. 
  2.LOVE ALERT - Raspberry red with red pearl. 
  3.MONEY, HONEY! - Mid-tone rosy mauve with red pearl. *x 2*
  4.SPANKING RICH - Raspberry pink with red and gold pearl. *x 3*
  5.GLAMOUR O.D. - Bright coral red with red pearl. 
  6.DATE NIGHT - Deep plum with blue and gold pearl. 
  7.BARE NECESSITY - Caramel apricot with red and gold pearl.
  8.GOLDYROCKS - Sheer soft yellow with pink and gold pearl *x 2*
9.UTTERLY POSH - Mid-tone orange with pink and gold pearl
  10.EXTRA AMPS - Sheer bright blue pink with blue and pink pearl
  11.STOP! LOOK! - Sheer violet mauve with blue and pink pearl
  12.KITTY KOUTURE - Sheer pale pink with red and gold pearl (Frost)


_Can you tell I cut 'n' paste this from an inventory list?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


I'm not made up unless I have Dazzleglass on these days.  
Of course, now my clear _Lipglass_ gets absolutely no love now.  
And I have a lot of that hangin' around!  Poor things!


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 12, 2009)

None 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am going to go and try them out on Friday.

I really like the look of Comet Blue, its such a shame they didn't re-release it :'(


----------



## LionQueen (May 12, 2009)

Just three - Money Honey, Get Rich Quick, and Love Alert.  Going to buy Smile tomorrow tho


----------



## aziajs (May 12, 2009)

6 - all from the original release

Funtabulous
Comet Blue
Pleasure Principle
Ms. Fizz
Date Night
Miss Dynamite


----------



## User49 (May 12, 2009)

Baby Sparks (le)
Bare Necessity (le)
Girl’s Delight (le)
Mz Fizz (le)
Smile (le)
Steppin Out (le)
Stop! Look! (le)
Utterly Posh (le)


----------



## Sashan (May 12, 2009)

I have 7:

Baby Sparks
Smile
Vie Veneto
Extra Amps
Steppin' Out
Sugarrimmed
Bare Necessity

I would like to get a couple more next week when they're released here.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 12, 2009)

All of them.  Love 'em.  Just wish they held more product.


----------



## MissResha (May 12, 2009)

I have 14

1. Love Alert (2)
2. Moth to Flame
3. Get Rich Quick
4. Funtabulous
5. Sugarrimmed
6. Comet Blue
7. Baby Sparks
8. Like Venus
9. Spanking Rich
10. Steppin Out
11. Date Night
12. Rue de Rouge
13. Girls Delight


----------



## kyoto (May 12, 2009)

Let's see, I have:

1. Spankin Rich
2. Money Honey
3. Love Alert (2)
4. Girl's Delight (2)
5. Utterly Posh
6. Goldyrocks
7. Rue de Rouge
8. Eurobeat
9. Steppin Out
10. Date Night
11. Funtabulous
12. Baby Sparks
13. Get Rich Quick

I think I'm forgetting one.  I'll definitely be adding more when Euristocrats is released.


----------



## Blush (May 12, 2009)

Only one: Bare Necessity. Odd, I know


----------



## Poupette (May 12, 2009)

Two. Date Night and Love Alert. I hardly ever use them though, so I'm not planning on getting more. I love lustreglasses more!


----------



## lindas1983 (May 12, 2009)

Glamour OD
Love alert
Like venus
Sugar rimmed
Baby sparks


----------



## MissAlly (May 12, 2009)

Just two so far.


----------



## RockStar (May 12, 2009)

Just one (SMILE) for now but I'm gonna buy more when the EuristocratsII comes out


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2009)

i have 7 of them!

date night
ms fizz
comet blue
kitty kouture
smile
goldyrocks
rue d'rouge

love them all! i just wished they lasted a bit longer! i try not too use too much of them!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 12, 2009)

I have Baby Sparks, Comet Blue, Pleasure Principle, Moth to Flame, Goldyrocks, Utterly Posh, and Miss Dynamite. So that's seven! I never much wear them though.


----------



## xxAngelxx (May 12, 2009)

Just one... Stop! Look! But its going so fast that I'm really not wanting to pay $18 for another one. Its so pretty though.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 12, 2009)

i have 11 and love them! theyre so expensive but i cant help it, i love staring at all the glitter (and try to compensate by using as little as possible each time lol). my favorites are date night and sugarrimmed, i do wish that i had a chance to try Ms Fizz and Glamour OD from last year though. as soon as Euristocrats is released im definitely going to pick up Vie Veneto, and maybe even Roman Holiday (i heard it has pink and duochrome green/gold glitter so im interested)
i have:
Date Night
Extra Amps
Rags to Riches
Kitty Kouture
Pleasure Principle
Sugarrimmed
Baby Sparks
Smile
Steppin Out
Comet Blue
Internationalist (from upcoming Euristocrats II)


----------



## aroseisarose (May 12, 2009)

I have: goldyrocks + smile + funtabulous (+ comet blue but that doesn't really count because it's on my swaplist on make up alley).


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 12, 2009)

I currently have 4:

Love Alert
Money Honey (my favorite!)
Steppin' Out
Smile

Like almost everyone else- I do plan on building my collection...


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 12, 2009)

Whoops...make that 10. I forgot one!:
Bare Necessity
Baby Sparks
Sugarrimmed
Smile
Utterly Posh
Stop! Look!
Glamour OD
Love Alert
Date Night
Spanking Rich


----------



## jen77 (May 12, 2009)

5

Baby Sparks
Utterly Posh
Steppin Out
Bare Nessacity
Extra Amps

and will be adding more


----------



## HockeyChick04 (May 12, 2009)

I'm up to 12 and still counting:
- Funtabulous
- Steppin' Out 
- Sugarimmed
- Smile
- Baby Sparks
- Bare Necessity
- Comet Blue
- Goldyrocks
- Date Night
- Pleasure Principle
- Spankin' Rich
- Money Honey

I will be adding more soon. You can never have too many  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Rancas (May 12, 2009)

Let's see-

Sugarrimmed
Baby Sparks
Like Venus
Money Honey
Love Alert (x1 backup)
Miss Dynamite
Smile
Goldyrocks

Sorry that I missed out on Miss Fizz, kicking myself now.


----------



## michelle79 (May 13, 2009)

I have four: Steppin Out, Miss Dynamite, Baby Sparks & Utterly Posh.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 14, 2009)

Not.a.one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2009)

Off topic hint: Giveaway | Lancome Magnifique Fragrance | Specktra.Net


----------



## brokenxbeauty (May 14, 2009)

I don't own any at the moment, hehe.


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

I have 7.

Sugarrimmed
Love Alert
Like Venus
Money Honey
Baby Sparks
Spankin' Rich
Bare Necessity.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 14, 2009)

only five cuz imma broke ass biatch!


Moth to flame
love alert
funtabulous
extra amps
like venus 


Moth to flame is def my fav


----------



## tremorviolet (May 14, 2009)

I have four:

Utterly Posh
Extra Amps
Smile
Money Honey

I wear Money Honey the most; it'sthe only one that has much color without a lipstick beneath it.  The d/g are pretty but they're soooooo sticky.  I always wind up with my hair stick to my lips.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 14, 2009)

i dont have any.im not too keen on the idea of glitter in my lipgloss as it ALWAYS end up on my face because of my hair lol.


----------



## Fataliya (May 15, 2009)

I don't own enough, lol.

I only have 2 d/g, Babysparks and Funtabulous, but I have lots of glittery glosses from MAC and others. I love glitter gloss!! I want Goldyrocks bad. Think I might sneak off tomorrow and get it...


----------



## panda0410 (May 15, 2009)

Maybe I shouldnt answer this, in fact I'm sure I shouldnt...

Heres the list ~

Love Alert
Glamour OD
Steppin Out
Smile
Moth To Flame
Bare Necessity
Miss Dynamite
Date Night
Spanking Rich x2
Money Honey x2
Goldyrocks
Funtabulous
Miss Fizz
Comet Blue
Pleasure Principle
Rags To Riches x2 
Kitty Kouture x4
Vie Veneto x2
Dazzlepuss
Stop Look
Extra Amps x2
Like Venus
Sugarrimmed x2
Baby Sparks

So total is 24 colours, with back ups in a few


----------



## cryS7al (May 15, 2009)

I have 9:

Baby Sparks 
Funtabulous 
Ms Fizz
Date Night
Sugarimmed
Money Honey
Goldyrocks
Moth to Flame
Extra Amps

and some backups !


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

I have 7:

Glamour OD 2x
Money, Honey
Sugarimmed
Like Venus
Bare Necessity
Baby Sparks

And I love all of them


----------



## Mochahantas (May 15, 2009)

LOL, here I am thinking I'm cute with my one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just one!


----------



## Sophisto (May 15, 2009)

Love Alert
Date Night
Smile
Funtabulous 
Bare Necesity
Money Honey
Get Rich Quick

Totally wish there was more product for the price!


----------



## TangoMT (May 15, 2009)

I have 13 of them:

Bare Necessity
Comet Blue 
Date Night
Extra Amps
Funtabulous
Get Rich Quick
Goldyrocks
Kitty Kouture
Like Venus
Miss Dynamite
Money, Honey
Moth to Flame
Smile

...and I'm so tired of all of them (except Comet Blue, I'd paint my whole body in the stuff if I could). I don't know what it is, I just don't love them like I used to. I think it's the fact with my newer ones that they look half gone even though I've only used them 1-2 times each so I start feeling like I'm wasting money.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2009)

too many!


----------



## NeonKitty (May 15, 2009)

6

Glamour OD
Comet Blue
Extra Amps
Goldyrocks
Rags to Riches
Date Night


----------



## kittykit (May 16, 2009)

I have Baby Sparks and Love Alert. I use Baby Sparks with almost all the lipsticks I have.


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

I think I have 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll only get new ones once I run these out, which probably won't take very long since there's hardly any product in them in them to begin with!


----------



## VivaGlamGirl22 (May 18, 2009)

Wishing I had Comet Blue now...but I have 5:

Miss Dynamite
Date Night
Baby Sparks
Love Alert
Like Venus


----------



## Cocopuff (May 18, 2009)

23.  I am missing Comet Blue and a few others from the original collection.  I can't remember which ones though


----------



## rarity (May 19, 2009)

4:
two baby sparks
bare necessity
goldyrocks


----------



## Vixxan (May 19, 2009)

Moth to Flame
Like Venus
Extra Amps
Rags to Riches
Stop! Look!
Goldyrocks
Utterly Posh
Miss Dynamite
Smile
Funtabulous
 Date Night
Girl's Delight
Rue de Rouge


----------



## winkietoe (May 22, 2009)

I just bought my first one yesterday in Girl's Delight!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 23, 2009)

I've just got my first two;
Funtabulous
Money Honey

and I'm officially HOOKED


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2009)

Ms Fizz
Like Venus
Sugarrimmed
Glamour O.D.
Love Alert
Date Night
Steppin' Out
Dazzlepuss (HK Kouture)
Goldyrocks
Smile
Extra Amps
Stop! Look!

.... so 12


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 23, 2009)

Right now, I have:

Baby Sparks
Like Venus
Sugarrimmed

I had Pleasure Principle but I sold it, and Rags to Riches but returned that one cause it smelled really bad.  I will add Vie Veneto to my collection when that comes out in July.


----------



## Mabelle (May 23, 2009)

1.
bare necessity.


----------



## NernersHuman (May 23, 2009)

I have Love Alert and Baby Sparks. I'm considering getting Funtabulous, but I still haven't made up my mind whether I truly think these are worth the money that is being charged for them. I do love the ones I have, though.


----------



## sweeteternity (May 24, 2009)

I have 4: 
Baby Sparks <3
Love Alert
Miss Dynamite
Steppin Out

I also like them a lot but am lacking funds for buying any more at the moment. I do eventually want Smile and Moth to Flame!


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxAngelxx* 

 
_Just one... Stop! Look! But its going so fast that I'm really not wanting to pay $18 for another one. Its so pretty though._

 
i feel EXACTLY the same. i only have two. Rags to Riches and Stop! Look!, but i love Stop! Look! best. unfortunately i dont have much left, i might just have to buy a backup since it's LE. but $18 for such a small amount of product depresses me.

i really wanna get comet blue though ..


----------



## minnie_moo (May 25, 2009)

I bought Baby Sparks today- my first! I really wanted Smile but it was out of stock... so now I have an excuse to order some more stuff online


----------



## atwingirl (May 25, 2009)

I have 2, Bare Necessity (which I love, love,love) and Baby Sparks. I would  like to get a few more but I am in agreement with the other posters who wrote about the "more product for the money" factor. I have used my BN one maybe 5 times and half the tube is gone! Huh? :[


----------



## ABB113 (May 25, 2009)

I have 7:

Baby Sparks
Date Night
Smile
Goldyrocks
Moth to Flame
Love Alert
Utterly Posh


----------



## Mindy! (May 25, 2009)

Sugarrimmed
money hunnie
Bare necessitys x2
baby sparks
Steppin' out
rags to riches

so thats 7


----------



## kerasaki (May 25, 2009)

I just got my first one: Love Alert. I love it! How did I ever live without a dazzleglass? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll get Baby Sparks too. It seems to be an easy colour to wear on its own or on top of lipsticks.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 25, 2009)

I only have 2 - Love Alert and Smile. I really like them but I'm not totally sure they are worth the extra money, an MA and I were talking last time I was at my local counter about them and we both commented also how deceptive the thick glass on the tube is, it makes you look like you get a lot more product than is actually there.

Having said that though it probably won't stop me picking up a couple more in the future.


----------



## blowyourmind (May 25, 2009)

Comet Blue x2
Baby Sparks x2
Love Alert
Sugarrimmed
Like Venus
Money Honey
Rags To Riches
Extra Amps
Funtabulous
Steppin' Out

12 of them...
but I have 2 more on the way; Ms. Fizz & Goldyrocks


----------



## yodagirl (May 25, 2009)

Just 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Love Alert
-Date Night
-Miss Dynamite
-Sugarrimmed


----------



## chiara (May 26, 2009)

I have 5:

Rags to riches
Funtabulous
Money honey
Miss dynamite
Steppin out

I wish I had gotten comet blue, it seemed gorgeous over many lipstick colors. I love dazzleglasses, but it's a shame they get empty so quickly.


----------



## ebing (May 27, 2009)

I have:
Bare Necessity x2
Love Alert
Like Venus
Steppin' Out
Baby Sparks
Smile

So that's 7 - wow I didn't realise I had so many!


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

Four

Baby Sparks
Rags to Riches
Funtabulous
Comet Blue

i would get more if they had more product in them
but i love the ones i have , until they are gone


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

I only have 2.But hope to have more soon theyre so pretty.
Like Venus
Baby Sparks


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 15, 2009)

Nothing


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 15, 2009)

One... love alert but now it's all gone, well except for the stuff stuck hanging out and unreachable in the tube, I would get more if they weren't so expensive and I'm waiting for the euristocrats collection so I can B2M for some...yee


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 15, 2009)

I only have 2: Sugarrimmed and Goldyrocks.  I'm not a Dazzleglass fanatic so I'm good with the ones I have.  I'd love to get my hands on Comet Blue though!!!


----------



## elementaire (Jun 15, 2009)

so far I have 4 but i don't think I will get anymore. They're way overpriced for the amount of product. I have date night, goldyrocks, stop! look! and baby sparks.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 15, 2009)

Two!  Ms. Fizz & Steppin' Out.

As much as they are fun and gorgeous.. I really don't care for the texture.  The glitter always is the last thing on my lips and it's nasty looking, haha.  I'll probably just mix reflects and clear lipglass in the future if I want the look!


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 17, 2009)

only 2...moth to flame (which I love over C-thru (l/g)) and date night (love this over violetta l/s or all by itslef)...would like to get miss dynamite


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

Only two

Baby Sparks and Smile


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2009)

added rags to riches and babysparks to my collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this gives me a total of 9 dazzleglasses - i am officially addicted!


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 18, 2009)

one goldyrocks i b2m for it. i dont seems to like dazzleglasses idk why... 
i like lipglosses only because they are more moisturizing?


----------



## eskae (Jun 18, 2009)

This might be kind of embarassing but I own ZERO! I was never a lipgloss type of girl. I might be missing out but I refuse to buy one just incase it's not for me.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 19, 2009)

i know own the following:
-comet blue
-steppn out
-stop!look!
-smile
-girls delight
-funtabulous
-extra amps


----------



## shops2much (Jun 21, 2009)

I have Goldyrocks, Kitty Kouture, Dazzlepuss, Stop! Look, Date Night, Like Venus, Utterly Posh, Funtabulous, Like Venus and Rags to Riches.  So that's 10 total.  Thankfully I've gotten a lot of gift cards from family, so they paid for the majority of them.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have 10 and I lovvvvvvvvvve them all!


----------



## redwhiteblue (Jun 22, 2009)

I own one (smile) and I was very disappointed with the glitter not being as shiny as the pictures everyone posts and the glitter gets all over. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Inamorata (Jun 22, 2009)

I own three.. Moth to Flame, Love Alert and Money, Honey.. hoping to get Utterly Posh and Smile soon! I love dazzleglasses!


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have two Like Venus and Get Rich Quick.  The sad part about it is that I haven't even used either of them yet.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jun 24, 2009)

Only four:

Smile
Rags to Riches
Goldyrocks
Bare Necessity

I kind of want more, but I kind of don't. I have somewhat of a love/hate relationship with them. I never know where we stand with eachother. It's very complicated.


----------



## LASHionista (Jun 28, 2009)

I got 3 ones, Smile, Extra Amps and Love Alert.
I love em pretty much but I only wear them if I've got my hair in a ponytail. Otherwise the glitter isn't on my lips - it's in my hair.
I'm excited for the Dazzleglass Cremes. Maybe they aren't as sticky. We'd have more of the amount if its the same and not even less and they'd be more comfortable to wear.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 28, 2009)

I have 6
Get rich quick
baby sparks
love alert
miss dynamite
date night
futabuous


----------



## shonntew (Jun 30, 2009)

I have:
comet blue
ms. Fizz
miss dynamite
smile 
goldyrocks 
love alert
kitty kouture
and want internationalist...but my Dillards didn't get the latest.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 30, 2009)

10. They are

Baby Sparks
Love Alert
Funtabulous
Date Night
Goldyrocks
Steppin Out
Extra Amps
Rags to Riches
and 2 Vie Veneto.


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 30, 2009)

Going to have my 1st dazzleglass Via Veneto soon


----------



## jungleland (Jun 30, 2009)

Two:
Date night and Smile.
 I use Smile with Brave new bronze and Lollipop lovin ( which I hated to death before I tried this combo) and are my summer lipsticks so far, I guess I will need a back up soon.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Jul 1, 2009)

_*I have 13 Dazzleglasses so far
Sugarrimmed
Date Night
Love Alert
Miss Dynamite
Ms Fizz
Rags To Riches
Utterly Posh
Funtabulous
Extra Amps
Smile
Moth To Flame
Money Honey
Via Veneto
I want to collect them all eventually.
*_


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 1, 2009)

I just bought two more the other day; Sugarrimmed and Funtabulous. I really wanted to get Utterly Posh, but they didn't have any left


----------



## Laurie (Jul 2, 2009)

I've ONE.. Yes .. ONE.. Date Night.. And trust me, I'd buy more.. But sadly all MAC lip products that have a shine/luster/shimmer/frost.. Basically anything that isn't MATTE, make my lips peel.. In 5 to 10 minutes you can actually see the change.. And I'm not exagerrating.. I used my mum's Sheer Plum l/s today and voila, peel! Had to exfoliate my lips!


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 3, 2009)

I just got my first one, Smile, which is just gorgeous, I didn't think I'd like it so much. A friend of mine went to the States and picked it up for me. Dazzleglasses are ridiculously expensive here, or I'd probably buy more of them.


----------



## starlightx (Jul 8, 2009)

I have one - Extra Amps. I really want some more - I love them SO much!


----------



## frostiana (Jul 8, 2009)

I own four. Get rich quick, funtabulous, baby sparks, and love alert. I will likely not buy anymore, unless I can find comet blue. They are such a rip off--but I really like the comet blue one.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 8, 2009)

I only have Utterly Posh. Those of you who own both Utterly Posh and Bare Necessity...are they very similar? Was wondering if I should try to get my hands on BN or not. Maybe Date Night instead?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2009)

I have 3
Funtabulous
Utterly Posh 
Girl's Delight


The only other one I would consider getting is Stop! Look!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Jul 19, 2009)

I bought my first two a week or so ago :]
Bare necessity and Sugarrimmed.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a dazzleglass ho.  I have 20.






In alpha order:

baby sparks, bare necessity (+1 backup, not pictured), comet blue, date night, euro beat, glamour o.d., goldyrocks, kitty kouture, local colour, love alert, miss dynamite, moth to flame, pleasure principle, smile, spanking rich, stop! look!, sugarrimmed, utterly posh, via veneto

As you can see I LOVE dazzleglass


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 19, 2009)

I used up Smile, Date Night, and Extra Amps so far. The only ones that I have left are Via Veneto, Euro Beat, Internationalist, Utterly Posh, Stop! Look!, Goldyrocks, Kitty Koutre and Miss Dynamite. I will own more soon to collect and not use any of the dazzleglasses. I might need a backup of Stop! Look!, Utterly Posh and Goldyrocks.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 20, 2009)

15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comet Blue x2, Via Veneto x2, Baby Sparks x2, Rags To Riches, Funtabulous, Ms Fizz, Goldyrocks, Rue D'Rouge, Steppin Out, Extra Amps, Money Honey, Like Venus


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 20, 2009)

I only have 2 for now, Funtabulous & Goldyrocks.
I am debating whether I should get Via Veneto & Internationalist.
I am only beginning to love these glosses!


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 20, 2009)

I only have 4: Smile, Steppin Out, Bare Necessity, and Money Honey.  

I really like these l/g but I think these will be my only Dazzleglasses since it's kinda pricey!  I would go back to purchasing Lustreglasses because you get more product for less the price! 

*Dazzleglass: Net Wt./Poids Net 1.92 g/0.06 US oz for $18.00 USD 
Versus
*Lustreglass: Net Wt./Poids Net 4.80 g/ 0.17 US oz for $14.00 USD​


----------



## molotov (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_




15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comet Blue x2, Via Veneto x2, Baby Sparks x2, Rags To Riches, Funtabulous, Ms Fizz, Goldyrocks, Rue D'Rouge, Steppin Out, Extra Amps, Money Honey, Like Venus_

 
*Which is your favourite and do you recommend?*


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 20, 2009)

I only have two Baby Sparks and Rags to Riches... I got them both at my CCO.  They had about 9 of them there!  They were up by the register though so I didn't see them til I was checking out. I would check out the CCO's ladies!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *molotov* 

 
_*Which is your favourite and do you recommend?*_

 
My favorites are Comet Blue, Via Veneto, Baby Sparks, Ms Fizz, Goldyrocks, Extra Amps & Funtabulous. lol
Any of those would be good to get!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Four.

I have Baby Sparks,
Goldyrocks,
Sugarrimmed,
and Bare Necessity.

I want Funtabulous though. Soooo gorgeous.


----------



## emmemma (Sep 6, 2009)

Only Babysparks and Funtabulous. Sorry to rain on the parade but the glitters kinda stick to your lips.. hard to remove and not a flattering looks.. just my opinion haha.


----------



## sunnyisland (Dec 1, 2009)

I own only Funtabulous.  Planning to get Internationalist and Baby Sparks soon.

I wish I could also own Comet Blue and Via Veneto.  Sadly I missed out on these.


----------



## ElleK7 (Dec 1, 2009)

-Sugarrimmed (x3)
-Goldyrocks
-Via Veneto
-Smile


Allllll B2M because I refuse to pay $18 for them! but I still love them!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 1, 2009)

I own:
She-Zam 
Jingle Jangle 
Euro Beat (backup)
Funtabulous 
Goldyrocks 
Stop! Look! 
Utterly Posh 
Kitty Kouture 
Glamour O.D. 
Via Veneto 
Internationalist
Miss Dynamite

12 total and I'm yet to finish my first tube of Euro Beat and Funtabulous so I can b2m for more. I'm hoping to purchase Extra Amps again since that dazzleglass is gorgeous!


----------



## rarity (Dec 1, 2009)

Baby Sparks x2
Goldyrocks
Bare Necessity

I do love them, but I do not love their value.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 2, 2009)

I only have 3: 
Goldyrocks (My Fav <3)
She-Zam
Soft Dazzle (Dazzleglass Creme)


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

I only own one-- Baby Sparks. And I really love it! Wish they werent so freaking expensive though for how little you get from them! :|


----------

